# It's 22.29 and 1 hr HW block popped out starting 22.30



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Are they nuts? The only person who could snag it is the one tapping the screen next to that restaurant. Well, everything is possible


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> Are they nuts? The only person who could snag it is the one tapping the screen next to that restaurant. Well, everything is possible


That block was dropped in hopes that the driver already servicing the area wishes to continue.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

WMUber said:


> That block was dropped in hopes that the driver already servicing the area wishes to continue.


Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## tryingoutflex (Dec 8, 2016)

It makes (some) sense. I dont know about you guys, but I pretty much stop fishing for blocks (even if I'm in the area) about 10/15 minutes prior to start date. Not because I'm not available or willing to work, but the chance of a block appearing a few minutes before start is so miniscule, I don't feel it's worth the extra 15/20 minutes of constant refreshing.


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

Where are you guys located? Does your app tell you where the block is located before you accept it? 

Cause it doesn't tell me here in NYC and I don't wanna accept it just in case I can't make it in time and get marked


----------



## tryingoutflex (Dec 8, 2016)

It depends...
If you're working prime now, adding another block while you're on one, it's going to be back at FC, you might make it back on time (usually) before the start of the next block, or you'll be a little late, and you'll be on wait for the one hour deliveries.
On restaurants, you could be assigned to another wait station within the zone, where I am (San Jose, CA), the stations are all about 15/20 minutes from each other, and you'll usually get pinged anyway without going to your exact station.
As someone else noted in another thread, Amazon seems to have blocked being able to grab a restaurant following a prime block and vice versa, there's a 1.5 hr cool down period between the two ( I'm not quite sure what the reasoning is behind that..)


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Oonline said:


> Where are you guys located? Does your app tell you where the block is located before you accept it?
> Cause it doesn't tell me here in NYC and I don't wanna accept it just in case I can't make it in time and get marked


If I am not mistaken all of your questions are answered in "Instructional Video" watch it than come back here to "complain"


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

Do they tell you where the restaurant block is prior to you accepting it?


----------



## tryingoutflex (Dec 8, 2016)

Not sure. Grabbing a block has to be so fast that I rarely look at the location before I accept. I'll try to see if I can see the location on hot wheels when my next one comes up (on friday.. I'm sure someone else might give you the answer before then  )


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

FlexDriver said:


> If I am not mistaken all of your questions are answered in "Instructional Video" watch it than come back here to "complain"


Errr nope. You should read what I'm actually saying before you reply. Sorry if I wasn't clear but I was referring to restaurant blocks. Not warehouse blocks


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Oonline said:


> Do they tell you where the restaurant block is prior to you accepting it?


They do not. For restaurant deliveries in Sunnyvale, there are at least a handful of "waiting areas." The only one you know of the location is if it's a warehouse block.


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

Same here! Wonder how they expect people to take up those last min blocks if they don't tell us where it is!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

yea it can only be for the person wishing to continue

in their area......except.......

for restaurants it never says the location until u take it

unless the driver and wh communicate ahead of time

bc no driver wants to risk an email


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

tryingoutflex said:


> It depends...
> If you're working prime now, adding another block while you're on one, it's going to be back at FC, you might make it back on time (usually) before the start of the next block, or you'll be a little late, and you'll be on wait for the one hour deliveries.
> On restaurants, you could be assigned to another wait station within the zone, where I am (San Jose, CA), the stations are all about 15/20 minutes from each other, and you'll usually get pinged anyway without going to your exact station.
> As someone else noted in another thread, Amazon seems to have blocked being able to grab a restaurant following a prime block and vice versa, there's a 1.5 hr cool down period between the two ( I'm not quite sure what the reasoning is behind that..)


Might be different depending on what service area you are. In Houston Ive grabbed PN blocks that start 1/2 hour after finishing a hotwheels block and vice versa. Just can't string them back-to-back if not same service.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

In Seattle I've scored a bunch of blocks like that when I was already on.


----------

